# cage cozy



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

so back when i was planning ways to keep my hedgie warm in my drafty old house, i came up with an idea to make a sort of 'cage cozy' to keep the heat in the cage a little better. so i modified a design that was done by a friend of mine for her dog's crate and created a 'cage cozy' to keep Kiwi a bit warmer.

Here's the final look! 


















here's how i pulled it off...

i measured out the "wire" portions of my cage, and cut one back piece of the cotton and the fleece fabrics, and one of each for each end piece. 









then i put right sides together and sewed, flipped them right side out and sewed up the openings.









attached grosgrain ribbon to the corners to attach it to the cage... make sure to melt the ends to keep them from fraying! 

















...and then tie to the cage! it makes a totally washable, removable, cozy little area.

I used light grey fleece for the inner so that it doesn't rob the cage of light (which might mess up the hedgies routine!) and a fun print that matches the teal of the cage... i think it turned out quite well, and should also keep any wheel splatter off the wall behind the cage too! :lol:

i also whipped up a couple of snuggle bags, one print is a bit girly with the strawberries, but it's got kiwis on it too, so i figured my Kiwi could have a snuggle bag made with it! tee hee!










hope you enjoyed! 

Tina


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Wow, that is so ingenious. I wish I was skilled at arts and crafts things like that...my mother is, but I'm afraid the apple fell far from the tree. I bet Kiwi will be nice and cozy!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks great. You did a wonderful job. I've done a few similar covers for customers in the past. One thing you can do is add a pocket to the ends to store some small toys and things in.


----------



## teencie (Aug 22, 2010)

Nancy said:


> One thing you can do is add a pocket to the ends to store some small toys and things in.


that's a really great suggestion! I may just have to do that!!!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Such creative ideas!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Lovely ideas! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very nice  love the kiwi strawberry snuggle sack.


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, how I wish I had sewing skills! Your cage cozy is gorgeous!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Very cute! And I know what you mean about girly fabrics XD I find all these super cute fabrics but tell myself it would be mean to give Sherlock cutesy girly things - finding cutesy boy things is much harder!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You did a great job


----------

